# Problem mit Aquaero 5 LT



## Patrick Star (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum,

nun habe ich es endlich geschafft, den Einbau meiner Aquaero 5 LT. Verlief soweit auch ohne Probleme. Danach installierte ich die Aquasuite. Das Programm startete. Jedoch musste ich dann feststellen, dass die AE nicht im Gerätemanager erkannt wird. Habe daraufhin die AE wieder Deinstalliert und neu gestartet. Nix passiert. 

Die Lüfter drehen sich nun zwar langsamer, lassen sich aber in der Software nicht steuern. 

Ich habe gehört das der Chipsatz von vielen Asus Boards Probleme mit der AE hat. 

Bitte helft mir.

mfg


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, hatte das Aquaero 4.00 Probleme mit allen Chipsätzen (oder zumindest auf den meisten Boards) für Sockel 1156... das PRoblem trat aber hauptsächlich in Kombination mit Win 64bit auf. Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen (Probleme mit Aquaero 4.00 + P45 Chipsatz + Win7 64bit).

Von Problemen mit der Aquaero 5 wüsste ich nichts. Auf die schnelle hab ich auch nur einzelne Problemthreads gefunden, nicht aber dass es zu generellen Problemen kommt.

Mal eine dumme Frage:
Kanns sein, dass du den USB-Stecker falsch rum angeschlossen hast? Mal einen anderen USB-Port getestet?


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Februar 2012)

Leuchtet die kleine rote LED am Aquaero wenn du ihn angeschlossen hast? ^^
Die Frage mit dem USB-Kabel falsch angeschlossen hat rUde ja schon gestellt ..das wird oft und gerne falsch gemacht.


----------



## Patrick Star (3. Februar 2012)

Erstmmal danke für eure Antworten,



> Mal eine dumme Frage:
> Kanns sein, dass du den USB-Stecker falsch rum angeschlossen hast? Mal einen anderen USB-Port getestet?


Kann man das denn überhaupt falsch herum anschließen?



> Leuchtet die kleine rote LED am Aquaero wenn du ihn angeschlossen hast?


Ja die leuchtet. Zwar nicht durchgängig aber sie leuchtet. Sie blinkt immer in sehr kurzen abständen.

mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Februar 2012)

Das klingt schwer nach USB-Kabel falsch angeschlossen. Das rote Kabel am Stecker muss links sein. Am Aquero und am MB selber auch.


----------



## Patrick Star (3. Februar 2012)

von welcher Seite denn Links?

mfg


----------



## Patrick Star (3. Februar 2012)

^^sorry leicht blöde frage 

Habe das nochmal überprüft. Das passt. beide roten Kabel sind links. Habe sogar auch nochmal die USB am MB getauscht. Hilft alles nichts. Die rote Lampe leuchtet

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. Februar 2012)

Beim 5er AE muss die LED hinten leuchten/blinken.


----------



## Patrick Star (3. Februar 2012)

> Beim 5er AE muss die LED hinten leuchten/blinken.


Das tut sie. Die USB Stecker sind alle richtig herum drin. Trotzdem wird die AE nicht erkannt. Woran könnte es noch liegen?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Februar 2012)

Am Anus äähh Asus Board?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2012)

Wird er denn zumindest von Windows als USB-Gerät registriert?


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Ja wird er. Jedoch mit ausrufezeichen. Und dort steht dann das das starten von dem Gerät verhindert worden ist.

mfg


----------



## drunkendj (4. Februar 2012)

Hast du die aquasuite mal als admin gestartet? Musste ich bei mir beim ersten mal starten machen damit das Aquaero von der Software erkannt wurde.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

soweit ich weiß bin ich immer als admin angmeldet. Habe es aber nochmal probiert. Funktioniert trotzdem nicht. 

Aber irgendwie muss sie ja trotzdem erkannt werden, da die Lüfter alle auf minimum geregelt werden. So sind natürlich die Temperaturen nicht mehr so schön.

mfg


----------



## drunkendj (4. Februar 2012)

Ist bei mir auch so. Musste aber denoch rechtsklick auf die Suite machen und als admin ausführen anklicken damit es lief.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Habe ich gemacht. Passiert nichts.


----------



## drunkendj (4. Februar 2012)

Würde mir nur noch der Usb Treiber einfallen. Den vieleicht mal aktualisieren.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

wie aktualisiere ich den genau?


----------



## baske (4. Februar 2012)

Ich denke er meint den USB Treiber vom Board. Eventuell mal auf der Herstellerseite schauen. 

Ich glaube man muss die Aquasuite 2012 vor dem Anstecken des Aquaero 5 an den USB Port installieren. Ich habe das glaube so gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Februar 2012)

> Ich glaube man muss die Aquasuite 2012 vor dem Anstecken des Aquaero 5 an den USB Port installieren.


Was zuerst installiert wird, ist egal.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Habe bei Asus keinen USB Treiber gefunden.

Was könnte noch helfen?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Februar 2012)

Die Aquasuite sauber deinstallieren und erneut instalieren. An einem anderen PC versuchen und dort auch direkt flashen.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Ok ich werde es dann nochmal deinstallieren und neu aufspielen. Das mit dem anderen PC ist zur Zeit nicht möglich

mfg

... auch die erneute Installation hat nichts gebracht (Version 4.61). Gleicher fehler.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Februar 2012)

Die 4er aquasuite ist nicht für den 5er AE. für den 5er AE brauchste du die Aquasuite 2012.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Ist da nicht momentan nur eine Beta Version verfügbar?


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich aquasute 2012 starten will kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Februar 2012)

.Net Framework die aktuellste Version herunterladen und installieren


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

laut aquacomputer ist das die aktuellste

mfg


----------



## -Loki- (4. Februar 2012)

NET Framework 4
Dann klapts auch mit der Aquasuite


----------



## wheeler (4. Februar 2012)

;3923950 schrieb:
			
		

> .Net Framework die aktuellste Version herunterladen und installieren


 
machs einfach,schaden kann es nicht,oder? wenn da steht,das sie fehlt,und er sie braucht,dann fehlt sie,oder?


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Habe den Fehler gefunden. 

Das Programm läuft erstmal soweit. Könnt ihr mir beim einrichten helfen. Mein Lüfter werde nämlich nicht angezeigt.

Die Lüfter sind mittels eines Y-Kabels an den 3-Pin an der AE angeschlossen. Lassen sich diese nicht über die AE regeln?

mfg


----------



## wheeler (4. Februar 2012)

wo war der fehler,für alle die die nach dir das problem haben???


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

^^ ich habe einfach nur vergessen den aktuellen .Net Framework herunterzuladen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Februar 2012)

wheeler schrieb:


> wo war der fehler,für alle die die nach dir das problem haben???


 .Net Framework + Aquasuite 2012 war nicht installiert. 

@Patrick Star Den Kanal an dem die Lüfter hängen musst du im Reiter "Regler", die Vorgehensweise zuordnen nach dem die Lüfter geregelt werden sollen.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Die Lüfter werden ja nicht mal im Profil angezeigt. Überall steht 0rpm. Kann es an dem Y-Kabel liegen welches ich am 3-Pin angeschlossen habe? Lassen sich die Lüfter dann nicht regeln?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Februar 2012)

Wenn das Y-Kabel mehr als (k)ein Tachosignalkabel hat kann es zu fehlerhaftem Auslesungen kommen. Ich betreibe 9 Lüfter an einem Kanal und die werden alle geregelt. 
Drehen die Lüfter sich überhaupt?


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Das Kabel hat nur ein Tachosignalkabel glaub ich. 

Ja die drehen sich, jedoch alle auf minimum. Auch schon vor der Installation von aquasuite


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. Februar 2012)

dann kannste die Lüfter eigentlich auch regeln. Haste das AE schon geflasht? Wenn ja dann über den Reiter "Regler" und z.b. der Einstellung "vorgabewert" versuchen die Lüfter hoch oder runter drehen zu lassen. Einfach mal bisschen ausprobieren.


----------



## Patrick Star (4. Februar 2012)

Hab ich gemacht. Läuft soweit. Jedoch noch nicht wie es eigentlich soll .Wie kann ich denn ein Profil erstellen wo die Lüfter Tempteraturabhängig gesteuert werden. 

Ich werde mir noch ein extra Lüfterkabel für meine Graka holen. Die ist echt zu laut wenn die Lüfter über 50 % laufen

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

> Wie kann ich denn ein Profil erstellen wo die Lüfter Tempteraturabhängig gesteuert werden.


z.b. über den Kurvenregler


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe jetzt seit gestern ein bisschen rumprobiert und bin ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich schlau drauß geworden.

Den Kurvenregler habe ich gefunden. Habe aber noch nicht raus, wie die Lüfter Temperaturabhängig gesteuert werden

mfg


----------



## drunkendj (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn du dem Regler einen oder mehrere Lüfter zugeordnet hast und einen Temp sensor dann sollte das in der Grundeinstellung schon ganz gut laufen. Sonst einfach mal ein bischen rum probieren.


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

Ich seh da momentan keine wirklichen Regler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

Ist doch alles ok ausser die Sensorquelle. Da wäre ein Wassertemperatursensor besser.


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

aber die Lüfter werden eben nicht der Temperatur nach gesteuert.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

Doch schon. Das liegt u.a. an der Minimalleistung die gehalten werden soll (Sebastian von AC hat es irgendwo im AC Forum erklärt) und am Sensor bzw Messwert.


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

OK. Ich habe aber mal den Stabilitätstest von Everest ca 15 min laufen lassen und da änderte sich auch keine Drehzahl und die Temperatur stieg stetig.

Kann man es nicht so machen, das man je nach Temperatur eine bestimmte Drehzahl hat, ohne bei einer hohen CPU Belastung die Minimalleistung zu halten?

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

Du musst die Einstellungen etwas verfeinern und eine passende Datenquelle auswählen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

Patrick Star schrieb:


> OK. Ich habe aber mal den Stabilitätstest von Everest ca 15 min laufen lassen und da änderte sich auch keine Drehzahl und die Temperatur stieg stetig.


 
Welche Temperatur stieg?
Wenn ich deinen Screenshot richtig deute, dann regelst du nach der CPU-Temperatur irgendwelche LEDs, die vermutlich keine Steigerung der Kühlleistung bringen.
Der Lüfter dagegen wird nach dem Signal irgend eines Fan-Amps geregelt, dessen Temperatur imho von Everest nicht gesteigert werden sollte.


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

Die von der CPU. Momentan ist ja nur die CPU im Kreislauf.

Was das mit den LED´s auf sich hat, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab kein Aquaero, aber wenn du mich fragst, nutzt du schlichtweg den falschen Regler.


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

Die LED Anzeigen bekommt man irgendwie nicht weg. Habe jetzt mal was anderes probiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wheeler (5. Februar 2012)

unten bei kurvenregler musst du rechts bei dem plus noch die lüfter auswählen die du damit steuern willst



wheeler schrieb:


> unten bei kurvenregler musst du rechts bei dem plus noch die lüfter auswählen die du damit steuern willst


die anderen sachen da drüber würde ich mal wegnehmen
(mist doppelpost,sorry)
so sieht das bei mir aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

Alle Regler die du nicht brauchst, kannst du mit einem Klick auf das "rote X" entfernen.
Wieso regelst du nach der aquaero-CPU? Die Temperatur ändert sich nur wenn auch die Spawas des AE belastet werden. 
Du brauchst einen Wassertemperatursensor, falls noch nicht vorhanden!


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

Ok. das da drüber habe ich alles weg genommen. Aber nun drehen sich meine Lüfter nicht mehr. Und wenn ich auf das Plus drücke um einen Lüfter hinzuzufügen, sind die, die über das y-Kabel angeschlossen sind, nicht aufgeführt.

... habs einfach nochmal neu starten lassen und dann gings wieder. Allerdings habe ich jetzt wieder das Problem mit der Kurve. Wie es scheint, werden die Lüfter nicht nach der Kurve geregelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. Februar 2012)

Werden sie schon, aber das liegt auch daran welche Minimalleistung du eingestellst hast. Habe ich doch alles schon mal geschrieben.


----------



## drunkendj (5. Februar 2012)

Dein Anhang läst sich nicht öfnen.  Würde aber mal sagen das du erstmal das Y Kabel weg läst und nur einen Lüfter anschließt um zu sehen obs so läuft wie es soll. Nicht das dass Ykabel probleme macht.


----------



## Patrick Star (5. Februar 2012)

In dem Diagramm lässt sich ja der Verlauf von Temperatur und Prozent der Lüfter einstellen. Die Lüfter laufen konstant bei 654 Umdrehungen. Die CPU Temp ist zwischen 38-40 °C. Das passt aber nicht mit dem Diagramm


----------



## wheeler (5. Februar 2012)

zeig mal das  bild mit den einstellunge,also das welches sich oben nicht öffnen lässt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2012)

Oben auf deinem ersten Bild hattest du 60% als Minimalleistung für deine Lüfter vorgegeben. Wenn du jetzt einen Regler definierst, der bei ~57 °C mehr als 60% vorsieht, dann kann der bei 38-40 °C wohl nicht sonderlich viel regeln


----------



## Patrick Star (7. Februar 2012)

So sah es aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt mal das Y-Kabel vom AE genommen und die Radilüfter an das AE angeschlossen. Zwar ist die Temp immernoch nicht so wirklich toll, aber ich glaube die Lüfter werden geregelt. 
Das Y-Kabel hängt jetzt am Board und betreibt den vorderen Gehäuse- und die Grakakühler.

So siehts jetzt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drunkendj (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn du einen Wassertemp sensor hast lass das AE doch mal da nach regeln. Weil sich die aquaero Cpu nicht wirklich viel ändern wird auch wenn du einen Wasserkühler auf dem AE hast.


----------



## Patrick Star (7. Februar 2012)

Den Sensor habe ich noch nicht. Nur eben einen Sensor der von der CPU zum AE geht. 

Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit das mitbestellte Display zu betreiben oder muss ich das zurück schicken?


----------



## drunkendj (7. Februar 2012)

Wenn du noch einen normelen Tempfühler rumfliegen hast kannst du den auch mit Klebeband irgendwo am schlauch befestigen. Ist dann zwar nicht so genau aber geht. Welche Display hast du dir bestellt?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Februar 2012)

Das AE5 LT kann nicht auf mit einem Display aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Februar 2012)

Werde dann erstmal einen Tempfühler am Schlauch befestigen. 



> Das AE5 LT kann nicht auf mit einem Display aufgerüstet werden.


Dann ist die Info auf AT falsch! 

Kann ich es denn irgendwie verwenden oder muss ich mir eine XT zulegen? Was - muss ich dazu sagen - eh eine Überlegung ist, da ich mein PC System zu Hause auch neu machen möchte.

mfg


----------



## -Loki- (8. Februar 2012)

Habe grade bei AT nachgesehn. Da steht nicht ein Wort von Display.
Aber zur Frage, das Display wirst du zu 99% nicht in direkter verbindung mit der AE nützen können.
Einzige möglichkeit die mir so einfallen würde, ist ein Prog zu schreiben welches die Werte der Aquasuite auslesen kann um diese dann auf dem Display darzustellen.


----------



## Patrick Star (8. Februar 2012)

Das steht beim Display, nicht bei der AE. 

Ich werde es trotzdem behalten denke ich, da ich ja wie schon erwähnt am überlegen bin mir für meinen CM690II Mod --> schaut ruhig mal im TB vorbei <.-- mir ein XT zu holen und die LT in meinen anderen PC einzubauen.

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Februar 2012)

Für's 5er AE gibt es keine Displays einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## Patrick Star (9. Februar 2012)

Schade eigentlich! Wäre mal ne gute Idee fürs Nachrüsten oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. Februar 2012)

Zu teuer und zu aufwändig. Man muss sich halt direkt beim Kauf entscheiden.


----------



## Patrick Star (10. Februar 2012)

Da hast du wohl recht. Aber das ist ja in meinem Fall ja zum Glück nicht so wild, da ich ja eh die LT in einen anderen PC verbauen will und für mein jetziges Projekt mir eine XT oder Pro holen möchte. Gibt es denn überhaupt merkliche unterschiede bei der XT und Pro?

mfg


----------



## -Loki- (10. Februar 2012)

Die XT hat ein Touchscreen und die Fernbedienung schon mit dabei.
Sonnst ist alles gleich.


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. Februar 2012)

Und der Passivkühler ist größer.


----------



## Patrick Star (16. Februar 2012)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meine 4-Pin PWM Enermax Cluster über die AE zu steuern? Habe sie jetzt erst einmal über die 2 4-Pin am Board angeschlossen, aber Asus hat ja bekanntlich eine echt bescheidene Lüftersteuerung.

mfg


----------



## Equilibrium (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, kannst du. Das AE 5 hat doch extra zwei Anschlüsse dafür vorgesehen. Schau mal im Handbuch nach.


----------



## Patrick Star (16. Februar 2012)

Das weiß ich das da 2 Stück sind. Aber laut Beschriftung wird damit das Aquabus und die LED´s gesteuert.

Und wenn ich dort die 2 Enermax anschließe können sie nicht gesteuert werden.

mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Februar 2012)

1. An den PWM Anschluss anschliessen und mittels PWM regeln lassen oder
2. an einen 3-Pin Anshcluss und per Spannung regeln lassen.


----------



## Patrick Star (17. Februar 2012)

@ *KingPiranhas

Zu 1. So ist es ja momentan. Die Cluster sind am  PWM-Anschluss am Board. Die werden aber komischerweise nicht geregelt. Und das trotz Cool´n Quiet-Einstellung im BIOS. Ich habe gelesen das Asus damit öfter Probleme hat.
* 
Zu 2. Man kann einen 4-Pin Lüfter an eienm 3-Pin Anschluss stecken?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/28495-kingpiranhas.html


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Februar 2012)

ja kannst du.


----------



## Patrick Star (17. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin werde ich das mal ausprobieren. Wie regelt man in der AE die Spannung der Lüfter? Merkt sich die AE dann auch die Einstellung der Spannung?

Meine nächste Überlegung für mein System ist den vorhandenen Radiator gegen einen großen MoRa zu tauschen. Wie lassen sich dann ganze 9 Lüfter einbinden?


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Februar 2012)

In dem du den Lüftern einen festen Spannungswert gibst. 
9 Lüfter würde ich zu je 3x3 Bündel zusammenfassen und an die Lüfterausgänge des AE anschließen.


----------



## Patrick Star (17. Februar 2012)

> 9 Lüfter würde ich zu je 3x3 Bündel zusammenfassen und an die Lüfterausgänge des AE anschließen.



kannst du mir das mal genauer erklären? Steh gerade irgendwie auf´m Schlauch


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Februar 2012)

Du nutzt einfach für jeweils 3 Lüfter ein 3 zu 1 Adapterkabel. -> z.b. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz 81125
D.h. am Aquaero schließt du  "nur" 3 Kabel an, steuerst damit aber 9 Lüfter.


----------



## Patrick Star (17. Februar 2012)

stimmt ja... habe sogar schon eins daovn. Aber die Enermax Cluster sind PWM Lüfter

Könnt ihr mir bitte noch mal die Alarmfunktion der AE erklären? Wie kann ich welchen Alarm einstellen?

Sry für die vllt blöden fragen, aber die AE ist echt absolutes Neuland für mich


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Februar 2012)

Na dann beschäftige dich mal mit dem "Neuland" und probiere alles aus. Kaputt machen kannst du nichts. Wenn alles schief läuft, setzt du einfach das AE wieder zurück und fängst von vorne an. 

"Versuch macht klug" oder " probieren geht über Studieren"


----------



## Patrick Star (17. Februar 2012)

da hast du natülrich recht... ich werde mich mal probieren. Kann ja dann sagen wie es gelaufen ist


----------



## Equilibrium (17. Februar 2012)

Genau, und wenn dennoch was unklar ist, kannst du immer noch fragen stellen.


----------



## apostoli (19. Februar 2012)

Hey, hab da auch ne Frage und möchte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen. Momentan habe ich eine Aquqstream XT Ultra am Aquaero 5 LT angeschlossen und es läuft auch alles jut. Jetzt moechte ich mal meine neugekaufte Laing anschließen und möchte mal fragen, wie ??
Was benötige ich und wo schließe ich die laing an ? 

Danke


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Februar 2012)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel fr Laing DDC-Pumpen Aquacomputer poweradjust o. powerbooster Anschlusskabel fr Laing DDC-Pumpen 52124 + mindestens Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Passivkhler fr aquaero 5 (neue Version 20mm hoch) Aquacomputer Passivkhler fr aquaero 5 (neue Version 20mm hoch) 20025 & einen Luftzug übers AE, besser wäre Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Wasserkhler fr aquaero 5, G1/4 Aquacomputer Wasserkhler fr aquaero 5, G1/4 20023. Rest erklärt sich von selbst.


----------



## apostoli (19. Februar 2012)

Danke, den Passivkühler habe ich schon. Dieses Kabel verstehe ich nicht ganz. Das Ende mit dee einen schwarzen Ader, wird wo angeschlossen ??


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. Februar 2012)

Bestellen und anschliessen, da muss man nicht viel verstehen.


----------



## apostoli (19. Februar 2012)

Oje ja... Klar... Peinlich.  Sorry hab die Laing noch nicht vorliegen und wusste nicht was da für ein Kabel dran ist.
DANKE


----------



## knarf0815 (20. Februar 2012)

wie weit sind die anschlüsse bei dem kühler für den aquaero auseinander? kann da nichts darüber finden
gruß


----------



## wheeler (20. Februar 2012)

knarf0815 schrieb:


> wie weit sind die anschlüsse bei dem kühler für den aquaero auseinander? kann da nichts darüber finden
> gruß



wie weit sollen die auseinander sein? das ist alles im zentimeter bereich,die liegen alle auf einer max. 5 cmX 15 cm platine....so weit werden die nicht voneinander weg sein oder?


----------



## knarf0815 (20. Februar 2012)

das ist ja das problem,es muss bei 16/10 er anschlüssen mindestens 22 mm sein glaube ich
gruß


----------



## wheeler (20. Februar 2012)

wo willst du 16/10 er amAQ anschliessen? anstatt des passivkühlers?


----------



## knarf0815 (20. Februar 2012)

ja ! an dem wasserkühler für den aquaero (siehe link in post 90)
gruß


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Februar 2012)

passt nicht. zumindest nicht mit Schraubanschlüssen.


----------



## knarf0815 (21. Februar 2012)

funktioniert es damit? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) 63024
gruß


----------



## wheeler (21. Februar 2012)

Japp sollte gehen


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Februar 2012)

Sicher dat. Siehe Bild bei meinem Sysprofile.


----------

